# Define S - Wasserkühlung



## xape (7. Juli 2016)

*Define S - Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Liebe PCGH-Community. Ein Freund von mir möchte sich einen neuen PC zulegen aber da er sage ich mal quasi "unbegrenzt" im Budget war wollte er etwas besonderes - am liebsten eine Wasserkühlung. Ich habe mich da jetzt mal drangesetzt und mich ein bisschen informiert, würde aber gerne, dass jemand von euch noch einmal über die Konfiguration drüberguckt und mit eventuell ein paar Tipps geben kann.

Hardware:

Fractal Design Define S mit Sichtfenster
Intel Core i7-6700K
ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Formula
Corsair Vengeance LED weiß DIMM Kit 32GB
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 256GB
Crucial MX300 750GB

Wasserkühlung:

Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 4.0 Pro Acetal Clean
EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX, Acetal Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC1080 GTX Backplate schwarz
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm (Front)
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm (Oben)
Alphacool VPP655 PWM
Alphacool Eisbecher D5 250mm Acetal 
6x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS
2x Alphacool Eiszapfen Schlauchanschluss 1/4" auf 16/10mm, 6er Pack schwarz
5x Alphacool Eiszapfen 90° Schlauchanschluss 1/4" auf 16/10mm, schwarz
Alphacool Eiszapfen 2 Wege Kugelhahn, deep black
Alphacool Eiszapfen Doppelnippel 1/4", schwarz
3x PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch, 16/10mm, 100cm transparent
Aqua Computer inline Temperatursensor
2x Alphacool Ultra Pure Water, Kühlflüssigkeit, 1000ml
2x EK Water Blocks EK-Ekoolant Pastel White, Kühlflüssigkeit, Konzentrat, 250ml

Zubehör:

BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 BQT-DPP-Series Kabel Kit für Netzteile, weiß
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Multicolor LED-Strip 2m RGB, LED-Streifen
Phanteks RGB LED Adapter
2x EK Water Blocks EK-Cable Y-Splitter 3-fach PWM
3x Phobya Lüftervorkammer 120mm, 7mm hoch, entkoppelt

Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe und Tipps


----------



## Breyten (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

Ich hätte nichts entgegen zu setzen. Da du 30mm Radiatoren angegeben hast, könnte man für etwas mehr Kühlfläche auch 420er oben und 280er vorne verbauen.


----------



## xape (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich würde gerne in der front einen xflow für sauberere schlauchverlegung und oben 120er, dass die kabel dahinter nicht so eingequetscht werden müssen. danke für deinen kommentar


----------



## Breyten (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*



xape schrieb:


> hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich würde gerne in der front einen xflow für sauberere schlauchverlegung und oben 120er, dass die kabel dahinter nicht so eingequetscht werden müssen. danke für deinen kommentar


Daran habe ich schon gedacht. Laut diesem Setup https://s3.amazonaws.com/cdn.freshd...34/original/blob1434111846856.jpeg?1434111847 hat man noch genug Luft für den X-Flow. Wenn du noch den 420er von dem Anschlüssen her umdrehst, kannste sehr direkt verschlauchen.

Oder nur 280er mit 360er. Das geht auch.


----------



## xape (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

also du denkst an einen 420er oben mit anschlüssen an der rückseite oder vorderseite des gehäuses? ich glaube ich würde oben den 360er lassen, die frage ist nur, ob ich oben einen 360er st30 und vorne einen 360er xflow st30 installieren könnte für mehr kühlfläche


----------



## Breyten (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

Beim 420er bin nicht nicht ganz sicher. Mit zwei 360er, wo einer X-Flow ist, ist es quasi unmöglich. Selbst mit zwei "normale" 360er kann es sehr eng werden. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum ich damals, als ich ein Gehäuse für ne Wasserkühlung, den Define S nicht genommen hatte. 

Ich denke ein 360er und ein 280er (oder 240er) X-Flow  würden beim Gehäuse locker passen und keine Probleme mit den Anschlüsse bereiten. An der Front sind Schlitze für die Verschraubungen, für die ideale Höhe des X-Flow Radis.


----------



## xape (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

gibt ja leider keine 280er xflow's


----------



## Breyten (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

Hast Recht. Als ich bei Aquatuning unterwegs war, hätte ich gedacht, dass es schon den X-Flow als 140er Variante gibt. Angeblich sollten die noch kommen, aber wann ist fraglich.


----------



## xape (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*

also soll ich das am besten jetzt alles so lassen?


----------



## Breyten (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Define S - Wasserkühlung*



xape schrieb:


> also soll ich das am besten jetzt alles so lassen?



Du hast je quasi das Maximum an Kühlfläche genommen. Das spannende ist eher, ob dein Kumpel dieses Geld auch investieren will


----------

